# Recipe manager for Fire HD?



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got my new Fire HD, after trading in my iPad original. One app that I really miss from my iPad is "My Recipe Box", which is a very user friendly app for keeping my favorite recipes. I'm unable to find anything comparable for Fire HD. There are several for importing from the web, and many ready made cookbooks, but I'm finding only a couple for keeping my own recipes, and they're cumbersome at best. Any suggestions?


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There were a couple that I posted as KBAADs in the Kindle Fire Free App of the Day thread, one of which I liked very much.  Let me see if I can find them....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucy--

Here's the post where we discuss a couple of apps, which, by name, you might not have found in a search of the App Store.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.msg2040288.html#msg2040288

I like ChefTap very much; PepperPlate was nice for other reasons...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to move this to the Fire Talk forum....

Betsy


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I use pepperplate, on the ipad and iphone, not sure if I used it on the orginal fire.  But I'm very happy with it.  It copies recipes from different website, or if can't import it directly it has a great way to copy and paste it.
I had a shopping list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the shopping list was a great feature for Pepper Plate.  When I tested them, I thought the import on ChefTap was a little bit better, but if you need/want the shopping list capability, PP has the edge.  I have them both, I use PP for special occasions so I can generate my shopping lists.

Most other weeks, we have basic staples that we buy and I figure out what to do with them as the week goes on.

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

These are great! But ChefTap and others like it are rather cumbersome when it comes to entering my own recipes. Maybe I'll have to change my way of thinking! Thanks for your help!!


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------

